# Any dog breed you wouldnt own, and which breed would you love to have



## Luvmyzoocrew

CKGS started a thread about what rabbits wouldn't you own and started it out with that she wouldn't own a Beagle, i with ya on that one,lol. Got me to thinking what dog wouldn't you own, or what dog do you just not like. Same with this thread no bashing of breeds , and just because you dont want to own a particular dog doesnt mean that you HATE that specific breed.

Here goes my list, yes i have a list,lol

Beagles , even though i own one now i will never (i probably shouldnt say never) own another one again

Lab's - they do nothing for me, i think for the most part they are insane

Chihuahua - another breed that doesnt do anything for me, i dont get them i have cats that are bigger then most of them,lol. But i have seen and know a few that i really liked but they just arent a dog that i would want . Sorry Lauren i really do like your guys they were cute,lol

Cocker spaniels - i groomed and NEVER met one that was not off their rocker, lol, everyone hated to be groomed and was nuts,lol

Jack russels, or fox terriers are another dog that does nothing for me

bull dogs cute but not one i would own

Sharpie i dont find them cute, or i should say i have never met a cute one,lol

Chow Chows i am absolutely TERRIFIED of these dogs, dont ask me why but i am

Great danes i would never get one of these guys cause i dont think i would feel comfortable enough that i had enough control over such a large dog, they are beautiful dogs but this would be a dog that i would have to wait till there were not kids and i could devote ALOT of time training

Saint Bernards - oh my word the slobber factor on this dog,lol


Dogs that i would own if i could go today and get whatever ones i wanted,lol

Golden retriever - i have never met one i didnt like
Rotti's i love rottis
Pitt bull - Dont want to hear the debate about these guys
Dachshunds i just think these guys are cute
Newfoundland gentle giants
Basenji


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I don't really like very little dogs. I fell that I would break it. Considering that a lot of people get them as fashion accessories and they are widely used by puppy mills, it would be hard to find an even tempered one who good lines. 
In general, I would not have a lab or German Shepard because of the difference between show and working lines. The working lines are too intense for me and I would not be able to provide the dog with the simulation it needs. Show labs are fat (it's in the breed standard for them to be overweight) and the GS have poor hips and the slope of the back is way to exaggerated. 
Most working lines dogs, especially in the terrier, hound and sporting groups would be a danger to the rabbits and the drive is too much for me. Working lines for some of the breeds in the Working group I could handle, but it would depend on the breed. 
Any dog with a flat face (bull dogs, pugs etc) don't appeal to me whatsoever. The hairless breeds are just weird. 

I would love to have a landseer Newfoundland. 


Fran- I question your choice of wanting a newfie. They drool the same as a St. Bernard. Awesome dogs, but they do drool and shed a lot.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

List Of Dogs I Would Never Have:
Dachshunds - Hate them, they are super ugly & totally irratating. JMO.
Siberian Husky - Pretty but they don't listen, even with good training :/
Jack Russels - Too common & highstrung

Dogs I would love to own:
Borzoi - Look at them, they are so "exotic" looking
Afghan Hound - Friendly & ABSOLUTLY gorgeous
Saluki - Also VERY beautiful
Akita - Own a mixed one, love the way purebred ones look
Pitbulls - Friendly and extremely obediant
Bull Terrier - Gorgeous! Super Friendly
Chow Chow - 3 Words: Giant Teddy Bear
&
Basset Hounds - One of my favs! Soo cute


----------



## undergunfire

Hrm...this thread is harder then the rabbit thread.

I probably wouldn't want to own purebred German Shepherds, Yorkies, Maltese, Poodle, etc. I don't really like the personalities of most Shepherds or little dogs like shakey/bitey/weird little dogs. I understand not ALL dogs of these breeds/categories act like this...so I guess it would take a special dog of these to win me over.

I do have my eyes set on certain breeds of dogs that I would want to own. I love Newfies, I want to steal the resident black Lab at the local grain store, Pit Bulls are a top choice, Mastiffs at the dog park have always been charming, Doxies have my heart, Beagles are a love of mine. Really...just unique breeds/dogs.


To be honest...I would take a mix anyday. For me....it all depends on personality. My actual dream dog would be a Pit/Doxie mix. My husband wants a chocolate Lab, but only if we adopt it when it is 3 years old or so. I am more geared towards "bulky" breeds and dogs on short stubby legs. I am a sucker for anything mixed with a Doxie.


----------



## Becknutt

*undergunfire wrote: *


> To be honest...I would take a mix anyday. For me....it all depends on personality. My actual dream dog would be a Pit/Doxie mix. My husband wants a chocolate Lab, but only if we adopt it when it is 3 years old or so. I am more geared towards "bulky" breeds and dogs on short stubby legs. I am a sucker for anything mixed with a Doxie


A friend of mine was just giving away chocolate lab/pit cross puppies, too bad you don't live closer! I was so tempted to take one, they are adorable! Honestly if I wasn't prego I would have brought one home!



I've never really liked little dogs, but I've always wanted a great dane or a mix. I like big dogs.


----------



## CKGS

As I said in the rabbit thread- No beagles for me. Most of the hound breeds just aren't my cup of tea actually. Every beagle I have been around isn't as kid friendly as led to believe. 
I am very much a fan/admirer of most of the working breeds and the herding breeds although there are a few herding breeds I wouldn't own. One being a border collie. They are VERY intelligent but also VERY energetic. They tend to be nippy (which is part of their trait for herding) but a little too much for my family. 

Filas are also too much for my family. I wouldn't enjoy owning a dog that has to be kept locked away when there are others outside of family in my home. 

I LOVE German Shepherd Dogs, Rotties, Dobermans, Great Danes, Mastiffs, Bullmastiffs, Boxers, Bearded Collies, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Chow Chows, Miniature Pinschers, Schnauzers (Giant,Standard, and Miniature), English Bulldogs, Corgis (Pembroke and Cardigan), Boston Terriers, Pugs, French Bulldogs... Lol I love many breeds of dogs but have just as many that just aren't perfect fits for my needs and wants.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

I love bully breeds aswell  I love Alapha Blue Blood Bulldogs  Those are so nice


----------



## TinysMom

I love doxies - but I'll never have another one...why? They're as stubborn (or more so) than a toddler...very hard to train and we had one for over 10 years and she was still stubborn when she passed away. With that said - she was a fun dog and I enjoyed her.

I love chow chows...we had a super sweet red one. She was actually 3/4 chow...but she looked pure bred.

I'm finding that when I don't want to strangle Millie...I love her intelligence and she is a border collie mixed. Sometimes I think she's border collie mixed with doxie...

I love Sasha dearly - she's a German Shepherd mix - but dumb as they come. She even has this jowl that makes her look dumb.

Honestly though - I think I'm finding that I'm really not a dog person....I'm a flemish giant person. They're enough "cat" and "dog" for me and when they're litter trained and using their training....they're more fun (and cheaper to feed once they are done growing).


----------



## irishbunny

I would never own a German Shepard, I have a huge fear of them as my current dog was nearly killed by one before when I was walking her and I was also attacked by one so I totally panic whenever I see one.

To be honest I don't ever really want to own a pure bred dog, I find mix breeds live longer, have less health problems and often times friendlier. Plus I don't support the breeding of dogs in my country because of the enormous amount of dogs being put to sleep every year. We put down more dogs in my county then they do in the whole of Britain. Just my PO.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Not many dogs I would not own mabye a chow chow I had one as a kid everytime I see one I want to cry. 

I would take a mutt anyday


Shibu inu thats the dog I am getting next

Great dane I love them my land lord had one lady was her name she was hit by a car. 

Pit Bull once I buy a house cause renting and owning one dont mix very offen.

I thought I wanted a chi but there really very active dogs so not for me if I want a active dog I want a big active dog


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Fran- I question your choice of wanting a newfie. They drool the same as a St. Bernard. Awesome dogs, but they do drool and shed a lot.


Ha that one completely slipped my i just really like the newfies,lol but you are right they are super slobbers too


----------



## JadeIcing

I think I wouldn't own a big dog unless I had a house and it was good with the bunnies. I can't say there is one breed I wouldn't try. For the longest time I said that I didn't think I was a dog person but the last few months I came to realize that I was holding back from dogs because I missed my first dog. I didn't want to be hurt like that again.


----------



## kirsterz09

Well breeds I wouldn't own:
Pitbull
Great Dane
Bulldog
Husky
Shiba Inu
Collie
Bull Mastif

Breeds I might own:
Boxer (mainly cuz my fiancee likes them)
highland terrier
yorkshire terrier

Breeds I'd love to own:
Dalmation
Alsation
Pug
Pomerianian
Chihuaha
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Doberman (I'd call it Zeus like in the K911 movie!)
Rottweiler

I'd like to own the doberman and rottweiler at the same time, no-one would mess with you if you were on you own and you were walking those together lol!


----------



## BSAR

I may add to this once I get home, my dog breed book is there and I'm at the beach right now.

Breeds I wouldn't own:

Pitbull

Rottwieler-Have had some bad accounts with them before.Although they are really cute!

Akita-Againhave had bad accoutswith them. Sort of wierd looking dogtoo.

Great Dane-Just too big for me lol.

Hmmm thats all I can thinkof for now.

BreedsI wouldlove toown:

Dalmation- Ihave always wanted one!They are justthe neatest dogs I think.

St.Bernard--Socute ad fluffy!Too much drool but thats okay.

Husky/Malamute types- I just looove these dogs. 

Wolf Hybrid-Yah callme crazy but I am a wolf lover like my cousin and I thinkitwould be just soo awesome toown a wolf mix.

Golden Retriver-Just great dogs and soo beautiful.

Labs-Best dogs ever,love the water, very trainable.Love em!!

Cattle Dogs, Collies, Australian Shepard-I just love these dogs! So pretty and unique! Epecialy love the mini aussies! I have owned cattledog before and older siste has aussie.

Cocker Spaniel-Loved them as long as Dalmations.Sooo cute and I love their fur!

Yorkie-How could you resist thatface! And the urge to put a bow in their hair!! Tooo cute!

Bernese Mountain Dog-Oneof the most gorgeous dogs ever!

I think thats it for now.


----------



## CKGS

Kirsty, I had my German Shepherd Dog and Rottweiler at the same time and always took walks after my kiddos were in bed for the night so it was late. No one ever thought about coming near me. Lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

THIS IS SUPER HARD.. 
I actually made a thread on the dog forum I go on a few weeks ago on this.


Here is my list of dogs that I would love to get if nothing had to get in the way (time, money, space etc etc etc etc)

-Great Dane
-Jack Russell Terrier
-St. Bernard
-New Foundland
-Boxer
-Pug
-Rottweiler
-Pit bull
-Bernese mountain dogs
-Doberman

Dont wats are hard..
I wouldn't refuse any dogs though.
Any mix for me is fine too, I don't see why people prefer purebred dogs.

EDIT:
Ooops forgot a golden retriever.. GRT's are defo the first breed i would get, since owning my first one (Luca) I'm hooked lol


----------



## Brandy456

I wouldn't own;

Short haired Chihuahua (they bug me...but i'd own a long-haired)
German Shepard (3 bad personally experiences.. don't need flashbacks)
Golden retriever (shed..)
Husky ( i find it mean, in the summer...)
Shih shu (they have a weird attitude..and look.. odd)
Bull dog (I'd laugh at him to much..)
'Weiner' dog (Bad attitudes... and they can't do much because risk of back probs)
Doberman (their appearance scares me...)
Neapolitan Mastiff (their..well...ugly, and drool a lot)
Wolf mix (..scared of 'wildness' instinct popping in)

I make the list I would tomorrow, to tired


----------



## irishlops

what i would like.. any dog, but mostly a mongeral.
but if i could
Afghan Hound - looks
Saluki - looks (but i know looks ant every thing)
I would adore an irish wolf hound
big hound dogs


not like
small dogs.. but i have a mutt called sockey a jack russell and pomorainan cross
any small dogs


----------



## pinksalamander

I desperately want a border collie. My Mums friend has one and he's gorgeous!


----------



## whaleyk98

This is my kind of thread! Hmmmmm...well, I have an Am staff, and a St Bernard right now. Two are good since the St is equal to like 3 regular dogs...and believe it or not he doent drool unless hes hot or is drinking. I love pits, bulldogs and really and big, droopy, drooly dog. I LOVE Collies. Im not one for poodles but Im ok with the standard ones. Hmmm....German Shepherds (which if I can convince my hubby) will be my next addition =) I love them and they are so easy to train. I like a dog that you can work with, whether it be pulling, running, swimming....I love all dogs but I guess i really wouldnt own 
Huskies (they just dont listen and they have a very high prey drive...not good when you have small critters running around=), 
Bichon frises...just think they are ugly, 
Chows (love 'em but they are more one person dogs and I have kids), 
Beagles...cute but cant stand them

I could go on forever....dogs are my number one choice for pets...next to my bunnies of course =)


----------



## irishbunny

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:*


> -Jack Russell Terrier


Woop!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I love to hear everyones dog choices,lol.


----------



## SunnyCait

Any kind of smaller terrier type dog I wouldn't own, simply because I have rats and rabbits. No go. I also wouldn't own a beagle or a lab. Or any hunting type dogs. I have a HUGE HUGE dislike for labs. HUGE. I don't know why. 

Also saying that... Beau is a beagle/lab mix and is a perfectly good dog. LMAO. Bru is a German pointer mix. And Cooper is a lab/pit mix.

So obviously when I say I don't like a dog it means nothing. LMAO!! I don't know how I ended up with the three types of dogs I thought I would NEVER own. In all seriousness I'm actually NOT a dog person, despite having 4... So there probably isn't a breed where I'd go "I HAVE TO HAVE THAT DOG!". 

My ultimate dog though would be my Karly, who is a golden retriever/border collie mix. She got the best of both worlds without having any of the annoying quirks or common behavior problems of either breed. I'm pretty sure she's a one off kind of thing, I've never met a dog that was as awesome as she is.  So I think after her I might not have any of my OWN dogs, although I know my wife will always want dogs.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I love dogs; they're one of my favorite animals. I'm more into the sportingand herding group dogs, but I think they'reall cute.But of course, there are the breeds I wouldn't own. So basically I'm looking up dog breeds in the book I have...and I'll list which owns I wouldn't own and why; and which ones I would. haha. So this could get long!  I won't name all.  Haha. 

*Wouldn't Own:*

Afghan Hound - They are really cool looking dogs; but their fur can get sooo long! I don't think I'd have the time to brush it all  

Basset Hound - My dads' friend has a Basset. I think they're cute dogs but I just couldn't see myself owning one.  I'll leave that up to other people. lol. 

Beagle - As long as I have rabbits or other small animals, nope! Plus they're super yippy. 

Borzoi, Greyhound, Saluki and Whippets- They look funny! They are just such weird looking dogs. 

Jack Russell: Don't really have good experiences with these dogs. Probably would never own one. 

Poodle - They're just so....weird! And such crazy fur, too. 

Boxer - Love em, but I don't really like how they look. 

Great Dane - I like these dogs, but too big for me, I think.  

Rotteweiler - Awesome dogs; but the only ones I've met were awful. 

Siberian Husky - Ehhh... kind of iffy on these dogs. 

Pugs - Not very appealing to me. 

*Would Own: *

Basenji- Just a really cool looking dog. Haha. 

Bloodhound - Love these dogs!! I know they're a hunting dog, but I just love them! I would of course use them for hunting  

Dachshunds - Love doxies! They're so cute! Already know I will have one of these one day! It will be a brown/chestnut colour and his name will be Arlo. (After my aunt's doxie that was named Arlo who I loved SO much!) 

Finnish Spitz - Gorgeous dogs! Look kind of like dingoes; They're just too cute!

Hamiltonstovare - Interesting name, haha. But these dogs are also gorgeous. Kind of like a bigger version of the beagle. Very cute. 

Rhodesian Ridgeback - Awesome looking dogs! I hear they have problems with their backs though; but they are still cute dogs. 

Irish Setter - Gorgeous dogs! Majestic looking. Would of course have to have a red one.  

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - Gorgeous dog! One of my dream dogs. Would love to have one of these. They are so cute! 

Golden Retriever - Always have wanted a GR. Just amazing dogs. 

Labrador Retriever - Probably the first dog I get when I move out will be a male Chocolate lab; which I'm going to name Remington. My old neighbor bred Labs so we always got to name a puppy from the litter. Labs are one of my fave. breeds. They are so smart and easy to train. 

Pit Bull: Such cute dogs! No one in my family likes them, but I think they're awesome. Don't know if I will ever get to own one; but if I had the chance I would! 

Chow Chow - These dogs have always been appealing to me. I think it's how chubby they look with all their fur. They're just too cute. 

Dalmation: Always have loved these dogs. Definitely would love to have one!

Akita: Even though I was attacked by one of these dogs, they are just so cute. They look different than most dogs and I think that's what makes them unique. The one purebred Akita I know is just the friendliest dog ever!

Shar Pei - Another one of my faves. Love the way they look. Cute dogs. 

Alaskan Malamute - Awesome dogs. 

Anatolian Shepherd - If I ever had goats/sheep, I would have one of these for my guard dogs. I hear so much good things about them. They make great guard dogs for livestock. They're adorable too. 

Australian Shepherd - Such nice dogs. Love em.

Australian Cattle Dogs - Love them as well! 

Belgian Shepherd - Such awesome looking dogs! I've only seen one before. Make great guard dogs. 

Border Collie - Without a doubt I will own one of these dogs before I die! Haha. Not a mix, either, a purebred. I love these dogs! So easy to train, and great with livestock. 

Bernese Mountain Dog - Gorgeous!

Rough Collie - Can anyone say Lassie? My dream dog. One that looks just like Lassie himself, and has the name Lassie. Will be a girl though. haha. 

German Shepherd - Love these dogs. 

Old English Sheepdog - CUTE! 

Newfoundland - Always liked these dogs. They are so awesome looking! 

St. Bernard - Another dream dog. Will have one that looks as close to Beethoven himself as possible. Will also be named Beethoven. haha. 

Shetland Sheepdog - Mini Collie! They're too cute.  

Welsh Corgi - Love em! Such cute little dogs!

Chihuahua - Love these dogs. Had a chi mix from the time I was born until the time I was 14? 15? Not sure. They think they're so tough and they're just like little kids. Love em! lol. 

Pomeranian - So cute! I love these dogs!  Look like little real life teddy bears!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> This is my kind of thread! Hmmmmm...well, I have an Am staff, and a St Bernard right now.



I must see a picture of your St. Bernard, Kate!!  


Emily


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

someone on the dog forum have 2 snt bernards, man I'm so jealous of her!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

OMG I Cant beleive I forgot to add Neopolitan Mastiffs to my list of LOVE breeds lol

They are GORGEOUS  Want one soo bad


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I think the bernese mountain dogs are gorgeous, as are Afghan hounds, golden retrievers, akitas, collies, German Shepard, ... 

Boy, I must like to brush hair 

Schnauzers remind me of Jock from Lady and the tramp ; Cairn Terriers and Scotties I like too.
I love the look of the Husky... My Star (@parents) is a husky/yellow lab mix. He isn't very responsive... certainly has a mind of his own! Sure is beautiful though.
Spaniels aren't appealing to me for some reason... Not quite sure why. 
Yorkies are kind of pretty...
Belgian Tervuren -- oooh! http://www.justdogbreeds.com/belgian-tervuren.html
Great Pyrenees 

But at the end of the day, I'll always choose a purebred Heinz 57 from the pound


----------



## JadeIcing

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I think the bernese mountain dogs are gorgeous,




My friend has one! Stunning sweet dog.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Ooooooh!:shock: 

WANT!h34r2


----------



## Flash

I would definitely own:

Lab - very smart and loving and get along with everyone (owned a few)
Cavalier King Charles - great desposition
Shitz Shu - very cute
Pit Bulls - big mushes
French Bulldog - very sweet

Never will own:
Jack Russel - too high strung and not social (owned one)
Husky - don't listen very stubborn (owned one)
Golden Retriever - cute but Dumb Dumb Dumb dogs
German Shepards - great protectors but always working
Schnauzer's - hyper
Cocker Spaniel - they bite 
Any Terriers - terrors, don't like their personalities
Standard Poodles - very intelligent but always trying to out smart you
Chow Chow - can't trust


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> But at the end of the day, I'll always choose a purebred Heinz 57 from the pound



They're the best!  The only dogs I've ever owned have all been mixes...One was a stray (which happened to be me and my sisters' very first large dog/of our own); the other we got from the auction (she wasn't in the auction; her owner was just looking for a new home for her) and thenadopted one but returned him since he was crazy wild and not good with cats; and of course the Chi mix which was a accident puppy  

Emily


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*Flash wrote: *


> Golden Retriever - cute but Dumb Dumb Dumb dogs


Luca says ouch... :shock:


----------



## CKGS

There are many misconceptions about different breeds of dogs I have noticed. In the dog world there are so many different groups and each group has it's own attributes. Herding dogs may nip. Border Collies are prone to this. They seem to have the most natural herding ability left of the herding breeds that are more common. 
Sporting groups hunt but in different ways. Most retreivers aren't the typical 'hunting' dog. They retrieve their masters' catches. 
Honestly one of my biggest pet peeves is hearing those who want a dog because they like the looks of that breed. Well I think Huskys are beautiful but I wouldn't own one. The same thing with Beagles (very cute little guys) but not my cup of tea. This doesn't make them bad. This is me knowing what behavior these breeds are known to exhibit and knowing they aren't for me or my situation. 
Saying all small dogs are yappy or nippy is very wrong. I know this first hand. I have known 2 very sweet Cockers in my lifetime (not all bite). I was attacked (badly) by a Doberman when I was 8 years old BUT I have met many nice, stable dobies and I would own one. 
Oh and Goldens aren't dumb.... Not at all. They are happy, happy dogs usually but are intelligent. Some say Boxers and Bull breeds are dumb but the truth is they are far from it- they just need convincing that something is worth doing. They aren't GSDs whom are ready to do what you want at almost any time.


----------



## SunnyCait

I always said the reason Karly was freakishly smart is because she was part golden and part border collie. I'd known those two breeds to be relatively smart and quick on the uptake.


----------



## Flash

This isn't just my opinion I've been around all those breeds and have known others who have experienced the same thing. I have known dozens of Golden's and they don't have a brain cell. No not all cocker's bite but I've been bit by one and like I said I know several dog walkers, trainers and behaviorists that have been bit, they are prone to bite.


----------



## irishbunny

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But at the end of the day, I'll always choose a purebred Heinz 57 from the pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're the best!  The only dogs I've ever owned have all been mixes...One was a stray (which happened to be me and my sisters' very first large dog/of our own); the other we got from the auction (she wasn't in the auction; her owner was just looking for a new home for her) and thenadopted one but returned him since he was crazy wild and not good with cats; and of course the Chi mix which was a accident puppy
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...

I have never had a purebred dog either, not planning to either unless I find a purebred one in the pound. I wouldn't be paying hundreds for a dog when there are free ones about to die in shelters and pounds, I don't care what they look like lol!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I guess the thing is that most folks will never actually be able to afford a purebred animal unless it winds up in the pound. I will probably never have at least $500 at the ready to purchase a purebred (nor the inclination). Therefore, I'm able to ooh and aww over looks readily 

Obviously, each individual temperament is what attracts me. I haven't had the opportunity to experience more than one dog in my life yet (Star is 15 year old husky who is still going strong!) There are a few sites out there where you can run a diagnostic test to see which dog breed would theoretically best suit your own traits: 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/search.htm


----------



## Frankz

Hmm..
I probably wouldn't own anything that's small and YAP YAP YAPS, 
But I'm a SUCKER for big dogs, LOL.

I'd love to own~
Great Dane. -I love these things, always have. They're beautiful. I'm sooo getting on when I get the chance.
Rottweiler
Pit Bulls
Akita. SO cute!!
And German Shepherds.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But at the end of the day, I'll always choose a purebred Heinz 57 from the pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're the best!  The only dogs I've ever owned have all been mixes...One was a stray (which happened to be me and my sisters' very first large dog/of our own); the other we got from the auction (she wasn't in the auction; her owner was just looking for a new home for her) and thenadopted one but returned him since he was crazy wild and not good with cats; and of course the Chi mix which was a accident puppy
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a purebred dog either, not planning to either unless I find a purebred one in the pound. I wouldn't be paying hundreds for a dog when there are free ones about to die in shelters and pounds, I don't care what they look like lol!
Click to expand...

There are lots of rescues around, well at least in the states, that are breed specific. If i own a dog after my three go i might try a golden retiriever rescue and either foster until i find "the" dog or i will ultimately go to the pound. now with breed specific rescues you are always going to get a purebred dog.


----------



## CKGS

Of course there are many people who just don't know how to bring out the best qualities in each individual dog or breed.... 
And many do not do their research and get their dogs from reputable breeders who breed for temperment and intelligence. Just as with any other animal there are many breeders who care for nothing but the money they make from their dogs (hence the term BYB). 
Being very popular breeds leads to less than desirable animals being bred and thus the misconceptions are born surrounding these dog breeds.


----------



## JadeIcing

Quik mention of dogs we have owned. By we I mean my mom, my grandmom and me. 

4 Pomeranians 

3 Poodles

4 Chihuahuas

1 Pekingese

1 mutt and when people say don't call her that I reply Sh*tC*ckPoo sh*t-zu, cocker spaniel, and poodle. 

1 a terrier (Same color as Eddie from frasier but she was long haired. Anyone?)(My heart dog.)


All have been pure awesomeness!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 1 a terrier (Same color as Eddie from frasier but she was long haired. Anyone?)(My heart dog.)


Jack Russel Terriers come in different hair coats. There is Smooth, broken and rough. You can do some research on them to see if yours was one of them. She could have been a different terrier breed or a mix.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Quik mention of dogs we have owned. By we I mean my mom, my grandmom and me.
> 
> 4 Pomeranians
> 
> 3 Poodles
> 
> 4 Chihuahuas
> 
> 1 Pekingese
> 
> 1 mutt and when people say don't call her that I reply Sh*tC*ckPoo sh*t-zu, cocker spaniel, and poodle.
> 
> 1 a terrier (Same color as Eddie from frasier but she was long haired. Anyone?)(My heart dog.)
> 
> 
> All have been pure awesomeness!


So just saying since you own all these small breed dogs, please agree with me that NOT ALL SMALL BREEDS "YAP" 

I'veonly owned a JRT but I can't stand it when people say small dogs yap, becaus ethey don't their bark are jst higher because they are smaller and they don't yap lol, my mother is what "yaps" lol


----------



## undergunfire

Prisca....I have a "small dog" who is about 13lbs (Doxie/Min Pin mix) and he doesn't have a yappy bark...he has a deep big dog bark! It is hilarious. When we adopted him and a few days later heard his bark the whole time we were cracking up...and relieved that he didn't have a little yap bark. He also "grumbles" as he trots around growling, hahahaha.


----------



## irishbunny

My terrier doesn't yap lol, she has a deeper bark then other small breeds. Now what's really annoying is 20+ poms running after you barking and biting your ankles, a poms bark damages my eardrums lol.


----------



## whaleyk98

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *whaleyk98 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is my kind of thread! Hmmmmm...well, I have an Am staff, and a St Bernard right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must see a picture of your St. Bernard, Kate!!
> 
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...



Here you go Em:

This is Joker...hes my Am Staff







And this is Andre the Giant,lol:


----------



## CKGS

Kate, They are both absolutely gorgeous! Great choice in dogs!


----------



## whaleyk98

Thanks! You cant see it in the pick but Joker has one blue eye and one brown. I think hes a doll....not to mention we have a bond =)


----------



## CKGS

Joker looks so much like an American Bulldog! I love those dogs also, kinda forgot about them when I made my list. What a pretty baby and I'm sure very stunning with those eyes.


----------



## Violet23

Dogs I would NOT own:
Poodles-not for me, just too hyper and foolish-acting
Great Danes-I absolutely love these dogs, but I couldnt deal with their massive amount of energy and the massive amount of slobber, ew
St. Bernards-see above, again, love them, but too much dog for me
Smushed-face dogs-I know that not all of them will snore, but I cant stand snoring, so I will not purposefully look for a dog that might snore
Jack Russels-too much energy for me

Dogs I would LOVE to have:
Akita-my mum has one, and he is the best dog ever! So laid back, just happy to be around his family. He is a bit older, so that might be why he's so laid back. He is the reason I love Akitas 
German Shepherd-love these dogs, so loyal and playful. Again, my mum has one and she is amazing. 
Bernese Mountain Dogs-so beautiful, and havent met one that hasnt been amazing
Staffordshire Terriers-awesome dogs, so playful and loyal
Blue Heelers-such funny dogs, my friend has one who she carries around like a baby, its so cute!


----------



## CKGS

Wow... Great Danes aren't really that active. German Shepherds, on the other hand, are high energy, high drive dogs. My friends aunt used to breed Great Danes and lives in a 2 bedroom apt with 6 danes. I could never have done this with my GSD.


----------



## JadeIcing

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Quik mention of dogs we have owned. By we I mean my mom, my grandmom and me.
> 
> 4 Pomeranians
> 
> 3 Poodles
> 
> 4 Chihuahuas
> 
> 1 Pekingese
> 
> 1 mutt and when people say don't call her that I reply Sh*tC*ckPoo sh*t-zu, cocker spaniel, and poodle.
> 
> 1 a terrier (Same color as Eddie from frasier but she was long haired. Anyone?)(My heart dog.)
> 
> 
> All have been pure awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> So just saying since you own all these small breed dogs, please agree with me that NOT ALL SMALL BREEDS "YAP"
> 
> I'veonly owned a JRT but I can't stand it when people say small dogs yap, becaus ethey don't their bark are jst higher because they are smaller and they don't yap lol, my mother is what "yaps" lol
Click to expand...


Not yappy at ALL!

Brit - 17 years old (My dog/Family dog) She has never been a yapper we have had her since she was 2. :nerves1She is slowing down.






My dog! Kashi just turned 4yrs old on the 1st.


----------



## undergunfire

Haha...I have only heard Kashi bark once while we have been on the phone (and thats a million times), and I think that was because she was hungry!


----------



## myLoki

I have two chihuahua's and a rotty (family dog). The two Chihuahua's are my personal dogs. They are FAR from yappy. I had never heard Whisky bark until he was almost 2. Definitely not a yap though. It is a higher pitch than my rotty of course but it is still gravely and bark like. Bailey started barking around 1 year of age (so a couple of months ago). She is hilarious because she's this tiny little four pound Chi and has this SUPER deep little bark. She only barks when she feels danger. A couple of days ago she sensed something outside my bedroom window and started barking and growling at it. I asked my dad to go check what it was because it scared me. Bailey doesn't freak just because. He went and checked and there was a man in my neighbors yard. h34r2 We're separated from him by hurricane fence so she could see into his yard. He took running and my dad called the cops but they didn't find anything. My rotty had been on the other side of the house and had no idea what was happening (he's old and can't hear well anymore). My brave little girl (only has three legs) was trying to protect me. :duel


t.


----------



## Maureen Las

I had a series of very negative experiences with one particular Dalmation that I used to walk daily for someone. 

It would take quite a lot for me to want a Dalmation ...however,I really really reallylove dogs and I am partial to mutts because of their ownindividual differences and because they often end up in shelters andmany times do not inherit the physical problems of a pure breedsyet are wonderful pets ..

yes I really love all dogs and if there was only one breed of dog and it was DalmationI would end up with a Dalmation rather than to be dog less


----------



## myLoki

Forgot to add what dogs I would or wouldn't have: 

Wouldn't: 

terriers-too high energy
shepherds-same reason
bulldogs-upkeep
border collie-too high energy
husky- not much in the brain department
dalmatian- same reason

Would love: 

basset hound: smart and oh so soulful
great dane: love all the ones I have met
grey hounds: wonderful laid back dogs
goldens: have always wanted one
standard poodle: smart smart smart
chihuahua: mine have stolen my heart
english springer spaniel: this one is based solely on looks

All I can think of so far. Will add more later. 

t.


----------



## myLoki

Darn! Double posted. 


t.


----------



## undergunfire

I forgot to add Greyhounds to my list (I think?). I LOVE them and always oooh and ahhh over them when they are at adoption events. It would take a special Grey, though, as we have bunnies, cats, AND a small dog!

I once got yelled at by a guy from a Greyhound rescue because I had Sammy (in my arms!) near the Greyhounds that they had out on leashes around their booth...in the middle of a darn adoption event. He freaked on me because a few Grey's that they had for adoption there didn't like small dogs. I was so peeved...it is like...there are a million small dogs here and you bring a dog who hates certain dogs to an adoption event? I knew a lot of Grey's didn't like small dogs...but I figured that if they had them out in the open on leashes...then it was fair game to go up to them and pet them. Any person could have (and tons probably did) make this mistake!


----------



## mardigraskisses

White German Shepherds, Dobermans, and Dalmatians (or anything mixed with a Dalmatian) are my favorites right now, if you're looking for specific breed.

I feel kind of bad having breed preferences. Makes me feel like a dog racist. :shock:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Prisca....I have a "small dog" who is about 13lbs (Doxie/Min Pin mix) and he doesn't have a yappy bark...he has a deep big dog bark! It is hilarious. When we adopted him and a few days later heard his bark the whole time we were cracking up...and relieved that he didn't have a little yap bark. He also "grumbles" as he trots around growling, hahahaha.


hahaha that's very cute!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> I feel kind of bad having breed preferences. Makes me feel like a dog racist. :shock:


hahaha excatly! me 2!


----------



## StitchLover

I have a lab that I absolutely love, she might be a little stupid but she has a HUGE heart. My family had an akita chow mix. She was a big furball and kinda grumpy because she was getting old. She didn't like my lab when we first got her but she warmed up to her after our neighbor's dog broke into our backyard and tried to attack Sasha (the lab). Molly (the akita/chow) jumped in front of her. The dog grabbed her throat and tried to strangle her. Molly's fur saved her life and Sasha's. I would probably never get a poodle or most little dogs. I'll probably definitely get another lab and maybe an akita.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My gram had Chihuahua's--they were like rat's on crack. We prefer big dogs, anyway. My first canine when I moved out on my own was a Doberman--lived in a "not so good part of town" and got broken into--it was some kid's so nothing good was taken, but the next day I got a dog and haven't looked back and never have had a problem with anyone coming in uninvited. 14 years ago we got a Dane and six after that got a Bull Mastiff--great dog and very protective. Right now we have 3 Great Danes--2 from the same parents just a year apart. Fry is 208 pounds and Bender weighed 2 pounds more at the same age as a puppy so he will be huge too. Lots of shoveling in the backyard is the only drawback. We have a six foot block wall all the way around and Fry puts his paws up and looks over all the time, so everyone knows we have our own version of "Jurassic Park".


----------



## StitchLover

Lol I love the Futurama names


----------



## Bolt

I have 3 Chihuahua's, 1 Purebred Mutt, and 1 Pit Bull. I would just die to have a German Shepherd and an American White Shepherd.

Not that I don't want to own one (you see, I can't due to the Texas heat; it would be cruelty!), but an Alaskan Husky/Malamute would be on the 'No' list.  (Actually, I do want one of those pips for when I go up and visit my cousin in Alaska!)


----------



## rew

Would never own a Pug. They're cute, I suppose, but the wrinkles (and the snoring) are just too much.

Would love to have a samoyed....so fluffy! (probably why I'm also in love with rabbits...it's the fluff I tell you!)


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I have a pomerian... 
Good points 
-friendly 
-small
-cuddly 
-thinks he is all tough and it is cute! 
-easy to train 
Bad points 
- yappy 
-small ( need to baby proof) 


I have a husky cross Rottweiler....
Good points 
-protective 
-guard dog 
-large 
-funny 
-loving 
-loyal 
Bad points 
-large 
-over protective (will bite a stranger if no one he knows is with him) 


I have a Jack Russell 
Good points 
-sporty 
-loyal
-loving 
-very very caring (when I was being bitten by ants on the way home from a walk he licked the ants off and won't leave my side- usually he likes to walk in front
-he is my agility doggie- we enter shows and he does very well
Bad points 
-a little too sporty 
-can get jealous easily 

I have a Maltese cross ****zu cross Jack Russell 
Good points 
-very loving 
-cuddly
-caring
-lazy
-the cutest little face 
Bad points
-jealously can get the better of them 
-they get very protective of you 

I have a cattle dog 
Good points 
-friendly 
-loving 
-active 
-she is my agility doggie aswell
-loves walks
-Easy to train 
Bad points 
-escape artists&#128557;&#128557; (she escapes ALOT but always comes back)

I have a staffy
Good points 
-friendly 
-active 
-playful
-always happy 
Bad points 
-hard to train because of there playfulness 

I know I have a lot of dogs hehehe, 2 of them live at a farm that I walk to everyday to visit I let them keep them because it helps them with there stock so they borrow them


----------



## BlackMiniRex

dogs i would hate to have:
chi
poodle/toy poodle

dogs i like:
shibu inu
bull dog
saint benard

dogs i want/need:
boxer
german shepherd
Australian shepherd


----------



## Aki

I would never own a dog breed prone to health issues like Cavalier King Charles or Bernese Mountain Dogs (even though I LOVE those) because really rabbits are hard enough - I really don't want another animal that I'm worried sick about everytime they sneeze. 
I took my first dog in 1 year and a half ago after careful consideration. I really wanted an Australian sheepdog or a long haired German Shepherd, but I thought they were 'risky' for a first-time owner. So, I chose an Eurasier. The breed was perfect on paper, just hard to find because very rare in France. But I don't regret making 600 km to get mine. Jeeves is exactly what I was looking for (calm, silent, friendly, clean, independant when he needs to be, able to walk 6 or 7 km but content to just stay on the couch, not needing a job but able to learn some tricks, an effective watchdog). He is a perfect first dog as he is really easy to manage - he was potty trained after the first time I told him not to do his business inside and loved everyone (especially children - he loooooves toddlers) from day 1. His only flaw is that he runs after cats when he sees one. 
He is also a beautiful dog, which certainly doesn't hurt XD. Eurasiers are supposedly very sturdy dogs with a good life expectancy for their size, only time will tell if that's true too...


----------



## BlackMiniRex

i actually own a Australian shepherd, they're great dogs!!!!


----------



## majorv

BlackMiniRex said:


> i actually own a Australian shepherd, they're great dogs!!!!


 
We had an Aussie, and yes they're nice dogs...but they need room to run and they need a job to do. Ours had a strong herding instinct and herding the kids in the backyard wasn't the best job for her.


----------



## Aki

majorv said:


> We had an Aussie, and yes they're nice dogs...but they need room to run and they need a job to do. Ours had a strong herding instinct and herding the kids in the backyard wasn't the best job for her.




Yes, that's exactly why I gave up on the breed. They are really beautiful and smart (in France, they were pretty rare until about 5 years ago and the first time I saw one in a photo I was like "I want one of those" XD), but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to keep up with their high level of energy and would end up with an unbalanced dog.
I walk Jeeves for 5 to 6 km each day. He does some basic obedience for a few minutes everyday, play fetch for a bit (he gets tired of it real quick) and that's it, he's nice and calm for the rest of the day. I'm afraid I wouldn't get off that easily with an Aussie ^^.


----------



## kingofeli

I will always own a pit bull, hands down, no questions asked. I absolutely love the breed. I'm hesitant about owning anything small though.


----------



## Blue eyes

I love large breeds. We've had Newfoundlands and Great Pyrenees. Cons are all the brushing, but they are so lovable and gentle. (But they make a very intimidating, deep bark to ward off any potential intruders!)

Their gentle nature also makes them great with rabbits -- the Newfoundland anyway. Never had the Pyrenees with rabbits so can't speak on that.


----------



## kingofeli

Blue eyes said:


> I love large breeds. We've had Newfoundlands and Great Pyrenees. Cons are all the brushing, but they are so lovable and gentle. (But they make a very intimidating, deep bark to ward off any potential intruders!)
> 
> Their gentle nature also makes them great with rabbits -- the Newfoundland anyway. Never had the Pyrenees with rabbits so can't speak on that.



Newfies and Pyrenees are like miniature bears! I love them so much


----------



## ts786

I would not own most of the guard dog breeds that account for a disproportionately high amount of all dog attacks and fatal dog attacks. This is an area that sharply divides people because, just like topics such as firearms, capital punishment, or abortion, both sides present credible arguments. Pit bull advocacy organizations are quick to point out that violent dogs are largely a reflection upon owners, and pit bulls can be very loving dogs. That is certainly true. Anti-pit bull advocacy organizations are quick to point out that the statistics show that pit bulls account for the large majority of dog attacks and fatal dog attacks, and that this data suggests the same even when factoring in factors such as neglect. That is also true. The general negative perception of these dogs, and the legislation that regulates where you can have them, are also reasons I would prefer not to own one. The reason I went in the direction of rabbits is because you can take them just about anywhere, even where animals are technically not permitted, and no one really cares.

I would not own any of the herding dogs now as I do not have enough area or enough time to give them the constant physical and mental engagement needed to prevent them from becoming destructive and depressed.

I also would not intentionally purchase a purebred and especially not the intentionally miniaturized purebreds. I would adopt one, but I've noticed a tendency for many purebreds to have complicated health issues, where as all of our lovable mutts over the years have been extremely healthy. Last I read, most research found that purebreds were more susceptible to certain genetic disorders. To a certain extent, I am seeing some similarities with rabbits.


----------



## thumpingBerry

My first forever dog was a miniature American Eskimo, who I had for 12 years and lost her after a quick but fatal illness. Although she could be a high energy dog, she was a gentle girl who loved life. I also had a smallish pound mutt, believed to be a corgi mix, who passed away in February after having her for 13 years (and adopting her at at least a year old). I currently have a senior smallish pound mutt (again, adopted at at least a year old), who I have had for 13 years and she seems to be doing pretty well. Plus a 7+ year old smallish pound mutt I will have had for 7 years in July and will be 8 years old in September.

Personality and size wise, Cavaliers are my #1 choice, but potential health issues pretty much rule them out. For my next dog, I think I really want a Shih Tzu, or Shih Tzu mix. On the other hand, a furry (longer haired) mixed breed may catch my eye. I may not be able to resist an Eskie if one were available. But my next dog (if any) may be several years from now, and most likely, will be an adult dog from a shelter or from someone rehoming their dog.


----------



## Blue eyes

ts786 said:


> I also would not intentionally purchase a purebred and especially not the intentionally miniaturized purebreds. I would adopt one, but I've noticed a tendency for many purebreds to have complicated health issues, where as all of our lovable mutts over the years have been extremely healthy. Last I read, most research found that purebreds were more susceptible to certain genetic disorders. To a certain extent, I am seeing some similarities with rabbits.


 
Yup! I chuckle at the term "purebred" because they are basically made by losing genetic information. They "breed out" certain characteristics. The mutts that have a healthy mix of genetic info are less prone to the breed-specific health issues associated with purebreds. (Perhaps the term 'bred-out' would be more fitting than 'purebred.')


----------



## BlackMiniRex

majorv said:


> We had an Aussie, and yes they're nice dogs...but they need room to run and they need a job to do. Ours had a strong herding instinct and herding the kids in the backyard wasn't the best job for her.


Daisy (our dog, Aussie) loves to herd our chickens when they were free ranged, she would herd them into the coop at night, (now the chickens live in a pen)
But they can be gentle, one timetime, daisy brought us a chicken egg in her mouth, the shell didn't have the slightest crack at all! When we get and let them forage around outside she would be like the big mama, and give them little nose bonks bonks to keep them together. Yes they will herd kids! I have to agree from experience lol
They are great dogs that love going for hikes and jogging around the neighborhood with you


----------



## Nancy McClelland

One note I forgot--all of our dogs have been working breeds, so they seem to be smarter and a lot easier to train. I used to love telling people that our Great Dane was our small dog--she was taller than our Bull Mastiff, but the Bull weighed 60 pounds more. The smartest ones we had by far were the Dobermans. Taught one to dive in the pool after rings (rubber) and they would not go out of the garage even when the front doors were open. The funniest is our two boy Danes--they stand with their paws on top of the block wall and look around for anything and everything and our neighbors think they are funny and have threatened to keep them. Not worried about that as one day of shoveling would get them right back home.


----------



## aabernathy319

I love most dog breeds but I don't like a few for numerous reasons....so anyways I wouldn't want a Chihuahua, American Bully, English Bulldog, Schnauzer, Boxer, Pugs, Dachshund, any little hairy dog, or Shar pei. My favorites are Pitbulls, German Shepherds, Labs, Dobermans, Rottweilers, Border Collies, Argentine Mastiffs, and large breed mutts. My favorite overall is Pitbulls &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## mnyablonski2796

I wouldnt want most yippy dogs I do like a few and wouldnt mind some but they wouldn't be my first choice. My favorites that I would love to have are Dobermans, Great Danes, Pit Bulls, Australian Shepherds, and larger breed mutts are all things I would love to have/ have again.


----------



## Yunaluna

Heres my list!

Would want to have:
Pomenarians
Long Haired Chihuahuas
Toy Poodles
French Bulldog
Papillon
King Charles Cavalier
Husky
Yorkshire Terrier

Wouldnt want to have:
Jack Russell
Chow Chow
Dobermans


----------



## RavenousDragon

Here's my list~

I would love to have:
Any mutt on a kill list 
Border collie
Standard collie
Newfoundland
Doberman pincer
Golden retriever
German Shepherd
Putbull
Staffordshire terrier
Greyhound

I would probably not own:
Huskey
Dalmation
Labrador Retriever
Cocker spaniel
Any dog <10 lbs (<5 kgs)
Cane corso


----------



## katiecrna

Would want to have:
Standard poodle
Bedlington terrier
Welsh terrier
Kerry blue terrier
Old English sheepdog


----------



## Alek

I don't like terriers, in fact, I call them terrorists, because all they do is terrorize their owners (plus they hate our freedom).
I have never met a bichon frise that was worth anything. They are basically the selfish *******s of the dog world. Miniature schnauzers are also dogs that leave a lot to be desired. They bark way to much, and are usually dog aggressive or snippy.
I don't usually like small dogs and don't really consider them 'real' dogs, I live by the rule that if the dog can't protect me and my home, or can't hunt for food, then it's useless to me. Sometimes a small dog can move up into the realm of 'real' dog if they prove themselves. For instance, I had a dutch rabbit female viciously attack my friends boyfriend that came to the house to yell at her, but my bunny went after him and attacked his legs and feet- now that's a real dog. LOL

I have a redbone coonhound, he's my medical alert dog. Hounds are awesome dogs!


----------



## Happi Bun

Alek said:


> I live by the rule that if the dog can't protect me and my home, or can't hunt for food, then it's useless to me.



I'm the total opposite. The more "useless" the animal, the more I seem to adore them  Which is why I want a Pug very badly. 

I _will_ have one someday! How can you not love this beautiful creature?







I also really love Corgis, but from what I see they have a high prey drive and are very active. I live in a condo with a lot of small animals so I prefer dogs that are more lazy without a high prey drive.


----------



## Aki

Then again, if you think only dogs who hunt are dogs, then only some hunting breeds count... a lot of big dogs don't hunt and are not protection dogs (I'd say very few dogs are actually effective in protection even if most of them are dissuasive).

*HappiBun *: I researched corgis quite a lot as I'm considering getting one as a second dog. They are more active than lap dogs (you can't do less active than a pug... ^^) but they are manageable. Pembrokes seem to be mellower than Cardigans, from what I've seen and read (I'm personally more interested in Cardigans, but I'm looking for a big dog in a small dog body - Shelties are also on my list ). Also, they don't have a high prey drive, it's a shepherd breed. Normally, they will herd, but not kill and they get along well with other animals (supervized, of course... I wouldn't leave any kind of dog alone with a rabbit).
What makes me hesitate is that they can have back problems, related to their weird body shape. But then again, pugs do have health issues too.


----------



## Alek

Happi Bun said:


> I'm the total opposite. The more "useless" the animal, the more I seem to adore them  Which is why I want a Pug very badly.
> 
> I _will_ have one someday! How can you not love this beautiful creature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really love Corgis, but from what I see they have a high prey drive and are very active. I live in a condo with a lot of small animals so I prefer dogs that are more lazy without a high prey drive.



I've always usually had a large dog, and a small dog that was my moms. Her dogs were always 'real' dogs because they could hunt food if they had wanted too, and were very driven. My mom had a shih tzu, and I gave him a pass because he'd gone through some serious **** in his past life. I think if a small dog can do something awesome, then it can earn it's position as a 'real' dog. I love corgis, they are awesome. 
As for pugs (also other flat nosed breeds) I never buy an animal that snores louder than I do.


----------



## Blue eyes

I like our dogs big and prefer big bunnies too.


----------



## Happi Bun

^Those pics are so cute! :hearts



Alek said:


> I've always usually had a large dog, and a small dog that was my moms. Her dogs were always 'real' dogs because they could hunt food if they had wanted too, and were very driven. My mom had a shih tzu, and I gave him a pass because he'd gone through some serious **** in his past life. I think if a small dog can do something awesome, then it can earn it's position as a 'real' dog. I love corgis, they are awesome.
> As for pugs (also other flat nosed breeds) I never buy an animal that snores louder than I do.



Bigs dogs are awesome, small dogs too. I pretty much like all breeds, some more than others of course. I love Huskies, Greyhounds, Golden Retrievers and the list goes on. Mutts are wonderful as well. Oh, I forgot French Bulldogs! They're another breed that always interested me. People say they can be very stubborn though.

I wouldn't buy a pug either, since I always try to adopt/rescue first but also because I don't really approve how they have been selectively bred to have more health problems and super flat faces. Which is why when I get a pug I will be adopting/rescuing it.


----------



## katiecrna

I love dogs... but I like my life a certain way and I am a bit of a dog snob so there are very few I would own. I hate dog smelling houses, hair all over the place, dogs breeds that struggle to breath (like all the brachycephalic dogs). 

Dogs I would consider owning:
Standard poodle
Miniature poodle
Bedlington terrible
Scottish terrier
Welsh terrier


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

Dogs I would never own: 
Yorkies, Poodles, Shitzus, Pekinese, Maltese, Cockapoos, chihuahuas, Rat terriers. Basically any type of small dog that’s too fragile and could have potential to be a brat for no cause. 

Dogs I would own:
Huskies, Rottskies (I have one), Rottweilers, Malamutes, Samoyeds, German Shepherds, Dobermans, greyhounds, salukis, coonhounds, mastiffs, Great Pyrenees, Anatolian Shepherd, American Bully, American pitbull Terriers, Golden Retrievers, Collies, Border Collies, Irish Wolfhound, Norwegian Elkhound, Karelian Beardogs, Akitas, Laikas, coydogs, and wolfdogs. Any type of large, intelligent dog.


----------



## Cookiemonster

i definitely want a great Dane or a brindle pit bull.. i know the things that people say about pitbulls but i dont care i believe that they are just as lovable as any dog!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Of all the dogs we've had over 6 decades, I like my Danes the best-they are very loving, smart, and they don't have to be aggressive to be protective as most people avoid them because they are bigger than most people. Mine will put their paws on top of our 6 foot wall and look over. The only problem we have is they think they are lap dogs and they do go thru a lot of food.


----------



## crabapple

Most are over breed for looks & are not worth of buying.


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

crabapple said:


> Most are over breed for looks & are not worth of buying.


Not necessarily. I know tons of great looking dogs with good health.


----------



## Popsicles

I would never get a brachycephalic breed! Especially the current pug and French bulldog phase.. Poor things can’t breathe or exercise, or even give birth naturally.


----------



## Preitler

Yeah, that, and no dachshound, spitz, german shepherds (didn't meet many that didn't have a mental problem, sure depends on breeding lines). And none that are too focused on their human, I'm not really an Alpha for dogs.

The dog I like most is my ex-neighbours poodle-terrier mix, not an easy character (took my half a year to get her around), also was smitten with another neighbours rottweiler (more than half my weight, still thinking she's a lapdog). I prefer dogs that take some work to earn their trust, it's imho more rewarding, well, same is true for my rabbits, it's so satisfying that after 4 years one of my does started to demand pets at last.


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

Yeah. There are certainly breeds that have more problems. But there’s a lot that don’t, such as huskies.


----------



## Popsicles

Huskies, however, don’t make good family pets unless you can give them the attention and exercise they need, which most people can’t. I just think, unless you have a working dog there is no need for pedigrees, they cause more problems than they are worth.


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

Popsicles said:


> Huskies, however, don’t make good family pets unless you can give them the attention and exercise they need, which most people can’t. I just think, unless you have a working dog there is no need for pedigrees, they cause more problems than they are worth.


Maybe. But people should still have the right to get them if the want. I have a husky and she is definitely more difficult than other dogs, but she’s still a good companion.


----------



## Popsicles

I’m not saying to outlaw them, just people very often choose dogs based on how they look rather than on their needs. That’s why a lot of dogs end up in shelters because people realise they can’t handle them. Not saying that’s the case for everyone and I’m sure your husky is a sweetheart 
And the comment about pedrigeees is more geared towards most pedigrees having genetic problems, and cross breeds generally being healthier.


----------



## DiamondRose

I currently own two pups, a Catahoula hound and a Fox Terrier/coyote hybrid. Both are wonderful dogs and get along fine with my small pets. The hound will run from my bunnies, or when I had my hamsters out to play, but loves the cats, and adores babies and toddlers. On a side note, if the bunnies get to playing too rough, he will referee them and calmly and gently push them apart if needed. We had him 6 months before we first heard his voice, we were beginning to suspect he was mute, but now he's as vocal and talkative as a teenager on the phone with her girlfriends[emoji38]. My coyote hybrid is a great hunter outdoors, but knows the difference between wild rats, mice and moles and "mommy's" pets. I won't leave her alone if a hamster was out of it's cage, but she has done fine with my bunnies (although I have made sure they have a safe space to go if needed). She has helped me raise two litters of kittens and a bottle baby bunny (her mother died giving birth to the second kit and the owner was just going to let nature take its course[emoji35]), as well as bottle goats and a lamb. She also successfully fought off a full coyote twice her size protecting our chickens. She loves babies, wanting to mother and protect them, doesn't care for toddlers as they pull ears and tails and poke eyes, but then enjoys them again when they get a little older and are more willing to play and cuddle. She rarely barks, but when she does it's more of a yip and it's for good reason. She does not excessively yap.

As far as my future K9 children, what I want most is a dog that when you look into it's eyes, you see a gentle soul seeking a family that will return it's freely offered love. (You know when you see it.) A dog that has hope for a brighter future, a spark for fun and adventure and although may currently be broken mentally and/or physically, will be forever grateful to you for choosing them over so many others in that same shelter as they, too, wait to form a special connection and bond with their new families (hopefully). It doesn't matter what the breed, purebred or mutt. All that matters is that it needs a home and we seem to connect, forming a bond that will help us make it through the troubles and frustrations, and make the adventures, excitement and achievements all that more special. I will feel it in my heart and know when I find another perfect dog that I want. It's been working for me and my dogs so for, so I see no point in fixing a system that isn't broken. [emoji4]


----------



## JimJam

I really want one of these breeds (all of them are my fav!)
I like big dogs!!!
Golden retriever, Great Dane, husky, Dalmatian, Newfoundland, border collies, German shepherd and St. Bernard’s. Any big fluffy slobbery breeds are just my perfect wish dogs!


----------



## bluebird

Huskies,too much prey drive and I could not give it enough exersize.poodle my favorite breed.have had several.


----------



## Blue eyes

JimJam said:


> I really want one of these breeds (all of them are my fav!)
> I like big dogs!!!
> Golden retriever, Great Dane, husky, Dalmatian, Newfoundland, border collies, German shepherd and St. Bernard’s. Any big fluffy slobbery breeds are just my perfect wish dogs!



...and don't forget Great Pyrenees! We had one of those when growing up. Great dog! Big, fluffy, and slobbery!


----------



## bluebird

There are two types of Jack Russell long and short legged.the short legged ones are not hyper.some groups are trying to get them registered separately.ours is short legged and very laid back and not aggressive to small animals.this was in amagazine article too.


----------



## bluebird

I love pugs,too cute and don't have a small dog attitude.


----------



## Khloe

I probably won't want to own any small dogs since I am a big fan of big dogs.
I own a boxer right now and I love boxers.
I would probably want to own a Cane Corso, great Dane, Rottweiler, GSD, Doberman, or English mastiff. I love very muscular and powerful dogs.


----------



## Hoolia

I'd never own a pug or a beagle. Not because I think they're ugly or annoying, I have just never felt anything for them. I wouldn't turn down any other breed.
I'd love to own a Black Russian Terrier, Pomeranian, Bull Terrier, Borzoi, Cocker Spaniel, any size Schnauzer, any size Poodle, Isabella Doberman, Dalmation.. I don't know, i don't have a consistent 'type' I like. BRT is definitely top of the list, they're so majestic in my opinion.


----------



## Susannah

Our dogs are - two Afghan Hounds, Longhaired German Shepherd and an English Cocker Spaniel...

The dog breeds that we wish to have in the future, are - Havanese, (have had two previously), Rough Collie, (have had two, also), Australian Stumpy Tailed Cattle Dog, Irish Setter and a Sydney Silkie Terrier, (one previously)...the size of a particular breed isn't relevant, but I couldn't share my life with a breed that drools constantly...also, I don't believe one breed it 'better', than another - all dog breeds/mutts can suffer from behavioural issues, if not correctly socialised and taught basic commands etc...these animals are our faithful companions for many years, so my only advice to folk who want to have one in their lives is to spend time researching the breed, or if they want a mutt, the possible breeds in its 'make-up'...'cause it is heartbreaking to see the many dogs in shelters, or are passed around, abused and/or, that are euthanised due to wrong choices.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We'd have a Doberman, Dane, or Bull Mastiff--the 2 smartest dogs I've had in 5 decades were a Doberman and a Bull Mastiff. Just loved the bull's gigantic face.


----------



## WholeLottaBunnies

I've always had mutts personally, they were all so different, but all so great. 
However, a few breeds I would never get are: Pug Carlin, French Bulldog, English Bulldog.

Breed I would love to have, but won't because they are too much for me: Australian Shepherd, Groenendael Belgian Shepherd and Alaskan Malamute. 

Favourite breed: Welsh Corgi Pembroke, I actually could do well with one as well, which is great.


----------



## abbigail10398

I love all dogs even if they are mutts lol there is no dog I wont own. I personally love to rescue pets instead of buying from breeders. I think every dog deserves a home. I have three rescues eight know and they are the best dogs you could ever ask for.


----------

